# What color bottle do you use most often



## tonyandkory (Dec 20, 2011)

Just curious ... I mostly use whatever Color bottle we have drank lol.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 20, 2011)

Since 80% of my wines are Reds, green is in heavy use!


----------



## rhoffart (Dec 20, 2011)

We (Wife and I) decided we will go with one bottle for all future wine.Somewhat ofa signature thing.


Brown.


----------



## Bartman (Dec 20, 2011)

TonyandKory, do you prefer the 'blue' color over the other 'blue' bottle then?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2011)

I fixed it for you I think and changed it to what I believe fits best. I cant delete any of the poll options so just changed the blue to light green and changed green to dark green which is most likely what most of us buy or get for free. I use mainly dark green as its the most available for free bu try and use clear fr whites if I have enough.


----------



## Milwood (Dec 20, 2011)

I prefer the high-shouldered dark green bottles for the reds and the clear for the whites although I will often put some whites in dark green but never reds in clear.


----------



## Robert123Carr (Dec 20, 2011)

I use mostly dark green. I have a brother and sister-in-law does a bottle a night, so I am supplied for free.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a large supply or all colors and sizes sorted out. I would prefer all dark green and clear. My least favorate is amber and blue.


----------



## Randoneur (Dec 22, 2011)

I use whatever is available. I have friends who collect bottles and drop them off for me to use. I like the dark green bordeaux style best, the ones with the deep punt in the bottom.


----------



## rrawhide (Dec 27, 2011)

Dark green or dark brown for the reds
and
clear for all whites and blushes
rrawhide


fortunately, I am able to buy excess glass from some of my commercial winery friends and have
been paying $5/case for clear and $6-7 for dark glass. Just picked up 17 cases of green, straight sided, punted glass for $7.


----------



## Wiz (Dec 27, 2011)

I use only colored as long as they are free.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 4, 2012)

Well after six months it looks like Dark Green is winning by a land slide!


----------



## jswordy (Jun 4, 2012)

Dark green is the predominant bottle in the recycling center bin, so dark green it is, then! 



Personally, I prefer a clear bottle to better display the wares. My wines are initially stored in plastic totes in my small cellar, then brought out to a wine cooler as-needed, so light is not an issue.

I'm glad I like clear, too, because I always try to bottle some of each batch in clear. If I had not, I would have to rebottle for the coming county fair contest, which requires a clear bottle. Never cared much about contests before, but I'm trying it this September.


----------

